# Internet speed and providers ...



## Bolthouse (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi,

My wife's employer is relocating our family to HK and while I've been there many times before, it's always in hotels and just passing through.

I work from home and my internet connection is incredibly important to my work.

I've never been terribly impressed with the internet speeds in China (Mainland) and my HK internet experience has been strictly out of hotels.

Is good home internet access available in HK and who are the best internet providers? Is commercial grade access available to residential units?

Thanks!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

netvigator was always good and the packages could include tv speed was around 11mbs but was getting faster just as I left


----------



## katethorne01 (Jun 6, 2014)

highly recommend HKBN, but you need to check with them because not all the buildings can install this


----------



## bridgetc (Jun 12, 2014)

I recommend PCCW or NOW, it's around $200 HKD for our package per month and it reached a 30mb/s download and 14mb/s upload speed


----------



## cubewalker (Jul 10, 2014)

3HK is pretty bad. PCCW is the best but the most expensive. HKBN BB100 100M broadband is also cool.


----------

